# My friend died yesterday



## SpecklFinAddict

Mrs B and others, your kind words are needed...

A good friend and coworker passed away yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and 3 great kids. A mom and dad and 3 brothers and a sister. He was only 41.

We were supposed to be at A&M Fire School all week but after only finishing one burn, he collapsed or rather just laid down and didn't get back up. He had a major bleed to the brain(anurism) that left him brain dead. He was alive when he left the fire field but coded on the way to the hospital. He was placed on life support so the family could have time to gather and decide what to do and yesterday the doctor's harvested his organs so others could benefit from this tragedy. I don't believe he suffered.

I'm still in shock. Hardest part was having to drive his truck back to Houston, only 24 hours before we were having breakfast, joking and cutting up. My friend you will be missed. 

Please say a prayer for the family of my friend , they are in need big time.
I'm sorry but I've withheld the name till it is anounced in the obituarary.

Thanks and God Bless!
FoF


----------



## Hooked Up

*So sorry to hear about your bud*

He, you and his family are in my prayers. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## boom!

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hullahopper

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, 41 years is way to young to go. Prayers are sent to his family.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers for all sent


----------



## Harbormaster

Sorry to hear that bro!


----------



## LIONESS-270

prayers sent.....


----------



## GoingCoastal

I was real sorry to hear about that Monte.
Terrible tragic news.

Prayer sent for the family

Dave


----------



## stargazer

*Sorry to hear of that*

Prayers on the way for the family and your self.


----------



## SurfRunner

Sorry to hear that. That is a strange feeling.

I think that is an eye-opener to making the most out of each day we are on earth.

I read this post earlier and prayed for you and your friends family on my way to work.


----------



## activescrape

That is very sad, for you but especially for the wife and kids. I don't know the words to say to take away the hurt, someones security and someones hero has left. I am sure he would have stayed if he could have chosen. I believe they can take some comfort now in the fact that there was no suffering, and later knowing his organs have given others new and better life. Peace be with them, Amen


----------



## Chuck

Flatout, so sorry to hear about your friend. He, and his family will be in our prayers this week. I was just up at the Fire School all weekend but came back home Monday. Please pass our sincere condolences to the family.
Chuck


----------



## JShupe

*Prayeers*

many prayers are sent my friend...

Hang in there!

Jode


----------



## bill

Very sad to hear, condolences to the family.


----------



## Bay Gal

Very sorry to hear that. Prayers sent for all the family and friends.


----------



## luv2fish

Oh Merciful MAster, Maker of the Universe, we praise YOU and thank YOU for this prayer request. Lord, we lift up this entire family and all the friends of this young man, that they might receive peace and comfort. Please wrap YOUR loving arms around all of them and give them YOUR gracious love and security.Please send YOUR HOLY COMFORTER to fill their minds with happy thoughts of the time they spent with their, Dad, Husband, and Friend. Lord, we love YOU and trust in YOU and thank YOU for the "Promise" of eternal life, that YOU give us. (YOUR children). We will continue to give YOU all the praise, glory, and honor through all trials in the place and time that we call life. In Jesus Name, Laura


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I am so, so sorry about the loss of your friend. I know that's a terrible shock to everyone who knew and loved him.

Father God,

Be with the family and friends of this one who died so suddenly yesterday in what we think of as the prime years of life.

Lord, it's such a shock that words don't come easily. We need your presence to comfort us. We need for you to soothe us and tell us that it will be okay because you are aware of the situation and that you have a plan to bring good to this family.

Father, wrap his wife and children in your arms and hold them close. Give them an abundance of your mercy. Help the wife comfort the children so they won't be consumed with fear. Flood their minds with your peace so they won't have nightmares about this experience. Let them know it wasn't their fault, and you aren't punishing them by taking their daddy away from them.

Provide ministry to this family by sending friends to hold their hand and to cry with them. You've told us to carry one another's burdens, and I ask that you to use that teaching to provide this family with shoulders to cry on, nutritous food to keep them going, and restful sleep to restore their bodies. They'll need an extra dose of your strength, power and mercy for the days ahead. Remind them of your promise never to leave them and nor forsake them. Turn their eyes to Jesus during this time to receive your incomparable grace.

Show your love, mercy and power on behalf of this family. I ask it in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## TXPalerider

That is a real tragedy and scary all at the same time. He was my age. My heart hurts for the family. Prayers sent.


----------



## JHooks

So sorry to hear of this situation. His wife and family are in my prayers, as well as yourself. 
Lord use this time to draw this family even closer to you. Thank you Father that Your Holy Spirit comforts them in this time of heartache. For only You can heal the broken hearted Lord. Surround them with Your presence, and with friends who will help to shoulder their burden. Thank you for answering our prayers in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## Brack328

Sorry for your loss. My best friend died when we were 22, so I know what you're going through and it is really rough. Keeping God close and time will heal. I will definitely keep you and his family in my prayers. May God bless you. 
Brack


----------



## troy merrill

Prayers sent.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Please make it a point to visit the family in their time of need. I send my prayers. CF?


----------



## LA Cox

Sorry to hear about your loss. Losing a friend is never easy, but when it happens unexpectantly it makes it even harder. You and his family are in our prayers.

Late,
Cox


----------



## ChickFilet

I am truly saddened by this news. It hurts so much to lose a friend. My heart and prayers go out to you Monte.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers sent.


----------



## ANGEL

sorry to hear that bro 
prayers sent


----------



## TX Wader

Sorry for your loss I work with one of his friends from Deer Park,there kids have grown up together.very tragic prayers sent


----------



## Dman77

prayers sent


----------



## fisherfool

Prayers are sent.


----------



## kenny

Monte,
I'm so sorry for the death of your friend and for his family.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Thanks to all for the kind words and support of prayers to the Moore family and myself. 

David Moore, my friend, left behind a legacy of family, friend, and work ethic that will not be replaced any time soon. I am a better person for having known David. 
His family is together and doing as well as possible. They have received a lot of support from their friends and David's employer Valero Houston Refinery. There will be wonderful send off, complete with a fire truck procession. I am lucky enough to be one of the pall bearer's...I am honored. 
Allowing me to discuss this with all of you has been part of my grieving process and I thank everyone of you.

Again thanks and God bless,
Monte


----------

